# Matchangeln



## Tunivor (10. Februar 2010)

|kopfkrat 
Hallo, was benutzt ihr den so für Posen oder nur Wagler und in welcher Größe oder Tragkraft? 
Hat jemand nochein paar Montage hinweise?


----------



## angler4711 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Moin!

Meistens nur Waggler zwischen 2 und 5 gramm kommt natürlich auf die Situation an.


----------



## kaic (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Hi, das ist ganz extrem von den Gegebenheiten abhängig.
Von 1,5g im flachen Vereinssee bis hin zu 30g am großen Stausee mit starkem Wind.

viele Grüße KAI


----------



## Tunivor (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Danke, hätte man ja auch selber drauf kommen können. Es kommt schließlich immer auf die Situation an in der man sich befindet.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Also ich benütze: Straight Waggler, Insert Waggler, Boddied Waggler, Drifbeater, Avon, Chubber, Sticks, Wired Stem Sticks, Bobber, Slider, Puddle Chucker, Peacoks und diverse andere Posen aller Art. Ganz selten Missiles und nie loaded Floats!

Die Art und das Kaliber sind immer abhängig von den Bedingungen.


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Also ich benütze: Straight Waggler, Insert Waggler, Boddied Waggler, Drifbeater, Avon, Chubber, Sticks, Wired Stem Sticks, Bobber, Slider, Puddle Chucker, Peacoks und diverse andere Posen aller Art. Ganz selten Missiles und nie loaded Floats!
> 
> Die Art und das Kaliber sind immer abhängig von den Bedingungen.


 
Also die ganze Palette #6


----------



## carpdoc (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

hallo,
hat schon jemand den zero slider
von cralusso gefischt ?


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



carpdoc schrieb:


> hallo,
> hat schon jemand den zero slider
> von cralusso gefischt ?


 
Kenn ich nicht, ist das eine von diesen hier :

http://www.cralusso.com/magyar/index.php


----------



## carpdoc (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

das ist dieser hier

https://shop.strato.de/epages/61264158.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61264158/Categories/Posen


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Im Lauf der Zeit haben sich nach meiner Meinung drei Typen von Matchanglern herauskristallisiert und zwar wertfrei, was ich bitte zu beachten gebe.

Typ A. 
Er fischt mit seiner Matchrute, zumeist richtig leichte Waggleruten, so, wie man es aus dem Mutterland des Matchangelns her kennt. Dünne Schnüre, kleine Haken und maximal sensible Bleischemen. Das alles bringt er nicht sonderlich weit aus. Wenn er zwanzig Meter weit wirft, dann ist es viel. Oder er fischt mit etwas kräftigeren Stickruten in der Strömung; frei treibend und nur ganz selten stationär auf einem Futterplatz.

Typ B.
Er ist der modern angehauchte Matchangler, alles andere, als ein Purist. Seine Ruten sind meist deutlich länger, als die bei Typ A üblichen 12 bis 13 ft., sie sind auch wesentlich straffer in der Aktion. Seine Matchposen sind teilweise um ein vielfaches schwerer, er fischt auch auf große Entfernungen, die schon mal 16 gr. schwere Waggler (-> Missiles) nötig machen und können durchaus auch mal bei den Stippern und Bolo-Fischern entliehen sein. Er ist erkennbar von den Strömungen der italienischen Wettangler geprägt.

Typ C.
Ihn findet man irgendwo zwischen den beiden erstgenannten Typen und wenn man ehrlich ist, so ist er mehr der Posen-, denn der Matchangler im üblichen Sinne. Posen und Ruten entstammen wohl aus dem Matchbereich, aber er fischt sie meistens, auch da, wo es anders besser ginge, als Durchlaufschwimmer und selten wirklich fein und sensibel.

Wer sich nun zu welchem Typus zählt, überlasse ich, wie gesagt ohne jede Wertung, dem individuellen Geschmack. Ich persönlich sehe mich als reinen Typ A Matcher.


----------



## Knispel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



carpdoc schrieb:


> das ist dieser hier
> 
> https://shop.strato.de/epages/61264158.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61264158/Categories/Posen


 
Das ist doch nichts besonderes, einfach die "Urform" des Waggler, ein sogenannter : Bodied Waggler und ziemlich teuer finde ich, aber das kommt wohl, weil der Name Cralusso drauf steht. Ich fische diese Waggler - Form sowie alle anderen, nur von Drennan.


----------



## thecrow (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

hmmm...sehe mich so zwischen a und b jedoch mehr zu b tendierend und gelegentlich a...


----------



## xAlex (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

@Tunivor
Wenn dich Typ A intressiert wie Andal es beschrieben hat, suche mal nach Artikel von der Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund. Die erklären das schön und genau.

Ich selber gehöre zu Typ A, da ich fast ausschließlich Gewässer befische die klein genug sind für den Aktionsradius dieser Posen bzw. die Fische in Ufernähe zu finden sind.


----------



## kaic (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

@ Andal

so ganz wertfrei ist das ja mal wirklich nicht.

denke mal jeder wie er es bevorzugt und mag.

Ich siedel mich mal in der Gruppe B an. Nicht weil ich A nicht mag oder dafür zu grob gestrickt bin, sondern weil es einfach meinen Gegebenheiten in Bezug auf Gewässer und Angelart am nächten kommt.

Viele Grüße KAI


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Nö Kai, da irrst du gewaltig. An einem für beide Typen (A und B) gleichermaßen geeigneten Gewässer dürfte mit Sicherheit der Typ B besser abschneiden, da er mit seinen Techniken näher an der Wettfischerei angesiedelt ist. Von wegen, wer jetzt der bessere, in Sinne von tollere Matchfischer ist, war und ist nie die Rede. Was einem besser zusagt, sei jedem selber überlassen.

Grundsätzlich wollte ich mit der Typisierung auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, wie unterschiedlich man den Begriff Matchfischen auslegen kann.

Nachtrag:

Wenn sich so angestaubte Leute, wie eben der Knispel und ich, sich gerne mal als traditionell fischende Gentlemen hinstellen, die über jeden Zweifel, noch dazu vom Kontinent kommend, erhaben fühlen, dann muss man das bitte auch mit mindestens zwei zwinkernden Augen sehen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Nach Andal`s Schubladensystem bin ich wohl Typ B( Rh. positiv).

Damit kann ich leben.:g

Zumindestens stimme ich ihm dahingehend zu, dass Typ B der erfolgreichere ist.#h



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## xAlex (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zumindestens stimme ich ihm dahingehend zu, dass Typ B der erfolgreichere ist.#h
> |wavey:|wavey:



Ich will dann Typ B sehen wie er mit mit der 4+ Match und schwerer Missile meinen Bach trifft... #h

Ich finde es schon sehr intressant wie sehr die Absichten und Motivation bei A und B ausseinanderklaffen, obwohl beide Matchfischen.
Manchmal würde ich mir eine klarere Unterteilung wünschen wie z.B. traditionelles Matchen oder Wettkampf Matchen, da gerade Anfänger glaube ziemlich verwirrt sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Das mit Typ B war darauf bezogen dass der Typ A ausschliesslich leinte Waggler benutzt.
Während Typ B die Wahl hat.:m


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Zähle mich zum Typ A, hin und wieder Typ D ( Andal, den hast Du nicht aufgeführt ) : Knicklichtpose von 10 g WG, nen Tauwurm dran und die Dämmerung zur Dunkelheit abfischend nach dem Motto : Mal sehen was so vorbei schwimmt ....


----------



## Thomas W. (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Um mich diesem anzuschliessen, gehöre ich auch zu der "A" Kattegorie, ganz selten über 20m hinaus, unter 0,20 Schnur, Waggler bis max. 5gr und Haken kleiner als 14.
Ich arbeite gerne mit angelegtem Futterplatz und Madenkatapult für den Nachtisch.:m


----------



## kaic (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Vergleich und damit meine ich nicht Wettkampf.
Man könnte sich doch treffen und dem interessierten Matchangler beide Möglichkeiten zeigen?


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Kann man durchaus mal ins Auge fassen, das hätte sicher seine Reize und wenn es nur fachsimpeln ist, bis der Mund in Fransen geht.


----------



## xAlex (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das mit Typ B war darauf bezogen dass der Typ A ausschliesslich leinte Waggler benutzt.
> Während Typ B die Wahl hat.:m
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:



Achso oke.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen das Typ B, die Typ A Posen nicht einsetzt da dieser für den Nahbereich die Kopfstange verwendet und tendenziell andere Gewässer beangelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Nöö.

Andal meinte dass der Typ A echt nur Old School fischt mit leichtestem Zeug.

Der bin ich nicht. Ich benutze alles was mir zum Erfolg verhilft von leicht bis schwer.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Molke-Drink (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Ich fische mit einem einzigen.Hab da nen selbstgebaueten Tubertini 10G der echt der börner ist.Damit sind einige Situation abgedeckt...


----------



## kaic (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

@ Molke Drink. Beschreib den doch mal oder zeig ein Foto...


----------



## Knispel (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nöö.
> 
> Andal meinte dass der Typ A echt nur Old School fischt mit leichtestem Zeug.
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:


 
Professor, 
man fisch so leicht wie möglich aber so schwer wie nötig, der jeweiligen Situation angepasst. Daß ist die Devinition des klassischen englischen Posenfischens. Dementsprechen ist das Gerät und die situationsbedingte  Bebleiungs-Kette aufgebaut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



Knispel schrieb:


> Professor,
> man fisch so leicht wie möglich aber so schwer wie nötig, der jeweiligen Situation angepasst. Daß ist die Devinition des klassischen englischen Posenfischens. Dementsprechen ist das Gerät und die situationsbedingte  Bebleiungs-Kette aufgebaut.




Hi Knispel,|wavey:

So mach ich das doch auch . Aber ich benutze auch andere Posenformen als die althergebrachten wenn es mir denn zum Erfolg verhilft.

Das ist eben nicht Oldschool.

#:|pfisch:|pfisch:|pfisch:|pfisch:


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hi Knispel,|wavey:
> 
> So mach ich das doch auch . Aber ich benutze auch andere Posenformen als die althergebrachten wenn es mir denn zum Erfolg verhilft.
> 
> ...


 
Alles klar, jedem also das seine .Man gut, dass ich mich von der Angelei nicht ernähren muß; müsste ich das , würde ich es allerdings auch so händeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



Knispel schrieb:


> Alles klar, jedem also das seine .Man gut, dass ich mich von der Angelei nicht ernähren muß; müsste ich das , würde ich es allerdings auch so händeln.




Das muss ich natürlich auch nicht.:m

Mir fallen die Fische sogar regelmässig beim Abhaken wieder ins Wasser.
Aber irgendwie mag ich es doch lieber meine Zielfische in grösserer Anzahl zu überlisten als möglichst schön zu angeln.|kopfkrat



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## kaic (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Da prallen Auffassungen aufeinander wie sie unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten.
Ich denke wer Fische fängt hat recht!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



kaic schrieb:


> Da prallen Auffassungen aufeinander wie sie unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten.
> Ich denke wer Fische fängt hat recht!




Da sehe ich ebenso.#6

Ansonsten ist es aber schön, daß man in dieser Ecke des Forums vernünftig diskutieren und Standpunkte darlegen kann ohne die üblichen Verdächtigen, die immer ihren Senf dazu geben müssen.:q


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



kaic schrieb:


> Da prallen Auffassungen aufeinander wie sie unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten.
> Ich denke wer Fische fängt hat recht!


 
das tolle ist ja, wir fangen beide, der eine hats eben auf Stückzahl abgesehen, der andere auf besonders große und vorsichtige Exemplare der Gattung Friedfisch, wobei ich den Karpfen ausschließe, zu dem Fischen hab ich kein "Bock" mehr ...


----------



## kaic (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

wobei Stückzahl ja Größe nicht ausschließt (oder umgekehrt)

Ich jedenfalls freue mich über jeden den ich mit der Match am Wasser sehe...


----------



## Dunraven (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Komisch das keiner sich zu C zählt.
Ich denke ich bin letztes Jahr von A zu C gewechselt. Früher, als ich auch noch mit der Match als Hauptrute gefischt habe, wollte ich so leicht wie möglich fischen. Aber das sorgte im letzten Jahr, als sie nur noch Nebenrute war, immer dafür das die Pose doch gerne mal abtrieb in die beiden Winkelpickerschnüre. Daher setze ich jetzt eher auf 3-4 Gramm Posen, damit ich eben etwas mehr Blei auflegen kann und die Pose während des Hegefischens nicht immer in die Winkelpicker treibt. Das liegt aber auch daran das die Matchrute bei mir ganz weit hinter der Kopfrute oder dem Feeder liegt, und ich die meist nur für einige Bonusfische nebenbei einsetze. Für mich ist das also eher die wenn sie was bringt ist es ok, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm Rute, da ich mich lieber auf zwei Ruten richtig konzentriere statt auf 3 nur je zu 50%.

Das liegt eben daran das die Matchrute für die meisten Gewässer hier keine gute Alternative ist. Da muss man möglichst nah ans andere Ufer ran, und das geht mit Kopfrute oder Feeder/Schwinge eben präziser und einfacher. Wenn man 50-70cm vom Ufer entfernt fischt, dann ist das klassische Überwerfen und auf den Platz ziehen bei ca. 2-2,5m Tiefe schwer möglich.

Daher ziehe ich eben die anderen Methoden vor und nutze die Match meistens eben nur als Bonusfisch Rute mit einer 0,14mm Schnur, einem größeren Köder wie Mais oder Wurm und einer Pose von 3-4g, die dann etwas Abseits vom Futterplatz die Fische verführen soll.


----------



## Jack2jack (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Ich fische mit Match oder Feeder eigentlich immer nur mit einer Rute, da meine Ausbeute doch wesentlich besser ist mit nur einer.

Bei Hegefischen sind bei euch mehr als eine Rute erlaubt?

Grüße


----------



## Dunraven (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Bei uns sind halt ganz normal die üblichen 3 Ruten, Köder beliebig, erlaubt. Auch bei den Nachbarvereinen ist es ganz normal das 2-3 Ruten erlaubt sind. 1 Rute ist ganz ganz ganz selten, da fällt mir auch grade so kein Verein ein der hier in der Nähe nur eine Rute erlauben würde. Wobei mir halt normal die zwei Ruten reichen, und die dritte dann eben eine Matchrute oder Köfi Rute ist.


----------



## quandle (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

sers,

was für vorteile und nachteile hat ein waggler zur standart-pose ?

hatte mir letzte woche drei waggler gekauft. 2-6g
und wie schauen eure waggler montagen an still- und fließgewässer aus.

hab vom friedfischangeln keine ahnung, da ich jetzt im 3. angeljahr verstärkt damit anfangen will (die ersten beiden jahre war ich auf raubfische aus)

will eigtl. vornehmlich an flüssen angeln :m
ist es eigtl. möglich an der donau ohne futterkorb erfolgreich auf barbe zu angeln ?

bräuchte wirklich eure tipps, da meine anderen 2 angelspezels noch kürzer dabei sind 

gruß flo


----------



## pfuitoifel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Hallo quandle,
ein Waggler hat gegenüber den anderen Schwimmern die Eigenart,daß er nur unten mit der Schnur verbunden ist.Dadurch ist es möglich,die Schnur unter die Wasseroberfläche zu bringen.Klar,man sollte dann auch eine sinkende Schnur verwenden.Wenn die Schnur sich dann unter der Wasseroberfläche befindet,dann ist sie dem Einfluß des Windes nicht mehr ausgesetzt,es bildet sich kein Schnurbauch,du kannst schneller und präziser anschlagen.Deshalb angle ich nur in stehenden Gewässern mit Wagglern,bei Fließgewässern will ich die Schnur aus dem Wasser raus haben.

Ich weiß nicht,wie die Donau bei dir aussieht,aber du kannst auch Barben beim Bolo-Angeln erbeuten,oder mit normalem Grundblei.Doch warum was anderes verwenden,wenn es mit Futterkorb an besten klappt?Du bringst den Köder in Grundnähe,dahin,wo die Barben ihre Nahrung suchen.Und fütterst gleichzeitig an,und mit einer Feederrute hast du eine Bißanzeige,die keine Wünsche offen läßt.Mit nem Schwimmer kriegste das nie so gut hin.


----------



## quandle (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

danke der antwort, werd mir wohl eine feederrute zulegen müssen !

meine jetztigen ruten sind an der spitze viel zu steif !
ich wunderte mich immer warum die fische nicht abziehen |kopfkrat:q


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Ein klassischer Straight,- Insert - oder Bodied Waggler, sind  im Fließwasser geeignet. Die klassische Pose für leichte Strömung ist der Stick oder sein größerer Bruder der Big Stick. Der Avon, quasie ein "umgedrehter" Bodied Stick ist fürs einfache treibelassen geeignet, bleibt noch der Loafter, das ist ein Modell fürs "grobe", Starke Strömung, mit oder ohne Turbulenzen, große Tiefe und Wind aus jeder Richtung können ihn nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Komisch das keiner sich zu C zählt.



Ich bin Klasse-C-Matcher |kopfkrat:m. Oder eben Gelegenheitsposenangler. Wobei hier auch wahlweise die Montage fein und dafür die Rute mal derb ausfallen kann... :g

P.S.: Schlimm eigentlich, wo ich doch schon als zweitklassiger Karpfenknuter entlarvt wurde und da nun nicht mehr mitschreiben darf... Ich hoffe aber, hier darf ich trotzdem bleiben :m


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Keine Sorge, denn jeder, der wenigstens eine Stachelschweinpose und einen dieser altmodischen kleinen rot-weißen Korkschwimmer sein Eigen nennt, ist in der Gilde der Posologen willkommen!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, denn jeder, der wenigstens eine Stachelschweinpose und einen dieser altmodischen kleinen rot-weißen Korkschwimmer sein Eigen nennt, ist in der Gilde der Posologen willkommen!



Hab ich beides im Sortiment


----------



## pfuitoifel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Knispel und Andal,
wenn ich so lese was ihr schreibt,dann finde ich es jedesmal schade,daß ihr so weit weg wohnt.Von euch könnte ich so viel lernen übers Angeln,daß ich gar nicht drüber nachdenken mag.Ich kriege schon das Auswerfen mit nem Waggler kaum hin,habe ich dann ausgeworfen,dann zerbreche ich mir schon den Kopf,ob sich die Montage nun wieder verzwirdelt hat oder nicht.
In der Strömung macht ein Schwimmer sowieso was er will,ich krieg die Dinger nicht unter Kontrolle.Deswegen zieh ich auch meistens mit der Feederrute los,da krieg ich wenigstens den Köder dahin,wo ich ihn hin haben möchte.
Welche Kategorie bin ich dann???


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Lernender irgendeiner Stufe. Wir alle lernen nie aus.

Fürs Verwurschtelfreie Werfen mit Wagglern gibt es zwei wichtige Punkte.

1. Der Waggler muss beim Wurf mindestens so weit von der Hauptbleimenge entfernt sein, wie er lang ist. Bei Laufmontagen hilft da ein zusätzlicher Stopper unterhalb des Wagglers. Dieser Punkt gilt hauptsächlich für punktbebleite Montagen.

2. Bei Kettenbebleiung, auch Shirt Button genannt, ist es wichtig, dass die Schlitze der Schrote auf der Schnur alle in die gleiche Richtung zeigen.

Zusätzlich sollte man sich einen ruckfreien Wurfstil angewöhnen, also nicht so wie die Spinnfischer und den Wurf kurz vor Ende sanft(!) abbremsen.

Dann gibts auch so gut wie keinen Tüddel mehr.


----------



## pfuitoifel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Danke Andal,jetzt hab ich schonmal einen guten Ansatz.Ich machte nämlich das großte Bleischrot immer fast direkt unter dem Waggler (und anderen Schwimmern) fest.Und auf die Richtung der Schlitze hab ich nie geachtet.Allerdings versuche ich immer ziemlich soft auszuwerfen und nicht voll durchzuziehen.Am Wochenende will ich mal an den Schleusenkanal,da kann ich dann gleich mal üben.
Ach ja,nen Stachelschweischwimmer besitze ich auch,der ist echt klasse und super-sensibel.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## thecrow (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Also wie oben beschrieben die wichtigste sache ist der Abstand zum Blei und das Abbremsen vor dem aufkommen der montage...
Die Matchrute brauch lange zeit an erfahrung bis man es wirklich drauf hat..habe früher auch oft genug verzweifelt 
Für Fließgewässer ist die wagglerangelei lediglich mit speziellen festgestellten float posen empfehlenswert alles andere macht keinen sinn außer bei sehr schwacher Strömung ggf.
Wichtig ist auch dass du dir nach dem auswerfen deine Schnur mit einem fettstift markierst so triffst du immer gezielt deinen angelplatz.
auswerfen am besten senkrecht über kopf..
üben.... üben ...üben...


----------



## pfuitoifel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Ich werde es beherzigen und am Wochenende fang ich an zu üben.Wir haben hier einen Schleusenkanal,da ist nur Stömung,wenn Schiffsverkehr herrscht.Und an Wochenenden ist es da eher ruhig.Außerdem gibt es da keine gierigen,montagefressenden Bäume.Und ich denke mal,daß sich die meisten Brachsen und Rotaugen dahin zurückgezogen haben bei den Temperaturen.

Danke nochmal,
Manu


----------



## kaic (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

@ Andal

Stachelschweinchen hab ich aber Korkpose?
achja zum Wallerangeln... wenn die auch zählt bin ich weiter dabei :m

viele Grüße KAI :vik:


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Mal ein kleines Match - Stillleben gemacht. 
Mein Posenkasten samt Inhalt.
Wochenende geht es denn mal wieder los ....
Unten der Gesamtblick und hier noch einmal etwas anders bearbeitet :
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/20301823


----------



## xAlex (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Match - Stillleben gemacht.
> Mein Posenkasten samt Inhalt.
> Wochenende geht es denn mal wieder los ....



Tolle Box!
Wo gibts den sowas?
Hab meine alle in der Sbirotasche stecken alles anderes als Optimal...


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*



xAlex schrieb:


> Tolle Box!
> Wo gibts den sowas?
> Hab meine alle in der Sbirotasche stecken alles anderes als Optimal...


 
Im Baumarkt, Marke Eigenbau. 

8 x passende Leisten
2 x Sperrholzplatten
2 Schaniere
Bisschen Schaumstoff in Streifen geschnitten.


----------



## Criss81 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Ey wat macht den die Fliegenrolle an der Posenrute *kleinerScherzamRande*, tolle Box hast dir da gebastelt.

Ich hätte auch gerne wieder nen vernünftigen Werkstattkeller, mein Frauchen bekommt ja schon nen Anfall wenn ich anfang kleine Wobbler am Küchentisch zu bauen ,)


----------



## nerdwuermle (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Herrlich Englisch!


----------



## Dunraven (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln*

Hm weder die Kork-Pose noch die Stachelschwein-Pose. Alles klar, Knispel gehört nicht dazu. 

Stachelschwein-Posen habe ich auch nicht, bevorzuge eher leichtere Posen bis 1g oder Waggler, und Kork, da habe ich welche für die Raubfischruten.


----------

